# Big fish and Kayak's dont mix ! ! ! ! !



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have been lurking in the background on the site getting inspired and idea's about Kayak fishing with the intent of becoming one of the lucky few (kayak fisherman) here in SA.
Found this on another fishing site and it has me wondering how crazy kayak fishing is (hopefully when I get my Hobie I'll be crazy too  ) Have a look


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Kayak fishing is safe as houses.  Take a look at that video - crazy? Nah! The dude who went under in his yak, he popped back up again and righted his craft. No problems. Yaks are incredible watercraft. If it had been a dingy, he would have been busted totally.

Paddling a yak is more sensble than being in a stinkboat (except in croc country :shock: ). And fishing from a yak? What a rush - and an adrenaline rush is not necessarily crazy. It is just all logical common sense and hopefully my wife is reading this about it not being crazy and will let me go out again as she looked over my shoulded and saw the video clip of whales landing on kayaks. :shock:

So, it is not crazy and my therapist says I am making progress, and will I please climb down from the ceiling. And I said I will if I can go yak fishing and the therapist said okay.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Pretty sure that's fake, I think I read somewhere that explained how they made it. If anyone's interested I can search the article down again.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

That video has been around for some time. I've seen it identified as a Japanese TV advertisement (Mt. Dew I believe). The odds of having that happen to you are very slim. The only case that I know of was a grey whale that breached and landed on a stinkboat off the central California coast. One of the boaters was killed and the other badly injured. Kind of a freak accident. I think your chances of being run over by some drunk/stupid boater are probably about a million times greater. Kayak fishing is safe and enjoyable. Give it a go and have fun.


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey there Buff
Good to see another South Aussie "come out".
Look forward to hearing of your yakking exploits - successful and otherwise.
There are a few of us about in SA.
Regards Scupper


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Buff,
I haven't come across any of your other posts so I take this opportunity to welcome you on board. You are going to love kayak fishing and I'm looking forward to reading your fishing reports. When are you getting your Hobie? I saw some Hobies in Glascraft Marine a while back, the sales people tried to convince me that they are the Rolls Royce in kayaks. That may be so but they also had the RR price. There are many Hobie owners on this forum and they all seem very happy with their crafts so I'm sure you are getting a quality fishing yak. Where do you plan to do most of your fishing?

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> The only case that I know of was a grey whale that breached and landed on a stinkboat off the central California coast. One of the boaters was killed and the other badly injured.


See, stink boats are dangerous! I said the dude was in a yak so he was okay.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I dont know about being jumped on by killer whales, or harrassed by great whites, but KF sure is dangerous. Since I started a month or so ago I've had one trip to the doctor for removal of a foreign body to a finger, those owner trebles are as sharp as they say they are, although now I've had a bit more practice with them, I dont stick myself so much, and three stiches to the thumb, from a pure act of stupidity trying to sheath a steakknife in a piece of hose.
Thats why KF appeals to me because its extreme. Whether its trying to lure a bream or crack that big pelagic, theres still not that many doing on a kayak.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Buff

Dont lurk around in the background mate ya need to seek help for this condition we have and at akff, the doctor is alway's in 

Welcome mate.

Oh and dont worry we wont hold your current address against you.

 fishing Russ


----------

